# Random shots of from Disney World/Sea World during TS Fay (Dial Up Warning)



## scubabear6 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lion Fish






March of the Penguins






Never smile at a crocodile






We met Bambi






Caught a couple of peeping toms in action






Shamu






Snuggle with me






Stormy weather






Remember we're watching you at all times


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, nice series!!!


----------



## That7guy (Aug 27, 2008)

That crane looks scared as $#!*


----------



## iflynething (Sep 5, 2008)

Your exposures are scary perfect especially 1,3,4 and 7

~Michael~


----------

